# Lenthall's tomorrow 04-01-07



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

The wind is up (again) Kris (Crayman) and I are planning a morning trip to lenthall's to harrass a few bass tomorrow. (morning session) Anybody in the wide bay area is welcome to join us.  probably have a barbie lunch and some beers afterwards.  8)


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

See you in 5 hours  
I wish. :roll:


----------

